# Word of the Day: Bibble



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2020)

Bibble. To eat and/or drink noisily.

As prim-and-proper as she was, her bibble always had a way of embarrassing me.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2020)

Don't play with your food, or babble, or bibble.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2020)

We got a lot of dirty looks in the movie theater when my friend constantly bibbled.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2020)

We do expect babies to bibble, and that's why we often dress them with bibs! 

My spellchecker accepts bibs, but does not accept bibble...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2020)

Kaila said:


> We do expect babies to bibble, and that's why we often dress them with bibs!
> 
> My spellchecker accepts bibs, but does not accept bibble...


While babies may bibble, in order to make use of a bib they have to dribble.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2020)

Usually if one bibbles, it produces a dribble.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Usually if one bibbles, it produces a dribble.


With that said, from me you will get no quibble!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2020)

It is also quite acceptable that my kitty bibbles, while eating her kibbles.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2020)

I recall that my father was a big bibbler as he was very loud while eating and he showed just how much he enjoyed food.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2020)

I have honestly never heard of bibble


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> I have honestly never heard of bibble


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 9, 2020)

Bibbling was not allowed in my childhood home!


----------

